# BOV song



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol....this hilarious
http://www.24mainstreet.com/home/MyBOV.mp3


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Can we say trying to capitalize on a trend?

Now for the real bov song:

(in tune of we will rock you)

shift, shift, psssshhhhhh.....shift, shift, psssshhhhhh.........shift, shift, psssshhhhhh.....shift, shift, psssshhhhhh.....

Y'all come up with the rest, I have no sense of rhythm

BTW, the guy who wrote the song is down here in LA:

Title
MY BOV

Artist
DDOWNS

Produced By
Tommi "The Mechanic" Valentino

Published By
Pure Single Malt Music (BMI)
The Track Mechanics (ASCAP)

Artist Contact
James Louis
310.210.1655

and Javier, the site is also nice too (NWS  )


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hahaha...its a porn site....even funnier


----------



## AEM_Inc (Mar 6, 2003)

*nice project*

539 is a good peak number, but it looks like it may ba a little laggy on the street, I guess thats the price you pay for 26psi boost though.

Who did the top feed injector conversion? What style injectors are you using, honda? I am looking to do that because the nismo/tomei injectors are a little pricey.
try not to blow it up.
thanks.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

lol....i cant hear the BOV track @ 539whp  

i think u mean this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=32626


----------



## nut180sx (May 24, 2003)

ya G that was tight!, "don't forget to Listen to the sound of my bov!" hahahahahaha


----------

